#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Mains 2016 JoSAA Third round seat allotment result announced

## amos.0119

The Joint Seat Allocation Authority (JoSAA) 2016 has released the Third round seat allotment for the JEE-Mains 2016.

Candidates need to lock their choices from 11-13 July 2016 (Daily 10 AM to 5 PM). Only those candidates who are allotted seats first time in round 3 and those who have to do dual reporting must report at the respective reporting centres and accept the seats. 

*Reporting Centres:* 

*Third round seat allotment: Click here:* 

Reporting Centre (duing the announced period,RC operate from 10 AM to 5 PM daily)    

1. To accept allotted seats, candidates    must pay seat    acceptance fee and report at the respective RC for document verification.  See the list of RCs at http://josaa.nic.in/webinfo/Handler/...le&ii=60&iii=Y

2. Withdrawal option is NOT available during last round seat acceptance (20 July 2016)

3. Delays or disruptions in service due to breakdown of JoSAA computer servers [due to reasons beyond the controlof JoSAA 2016] shall be    rectified as early as possible and notified on the    web (http://www.jeeadv.ac.in OR http://josaa.nic.in). The decisions of JoSAA 2016 in this regard shall be    final and binding.

*Admission Schedule:*

1. Academic sessions at IITs and ISM (including preparatory courses) will begin from 22 July 2016 onwards. Institutewise admission schedule will be announced on www.jeeadv.ac.in

2. For admission into NITs, IIITs, IIEST and Other-GFTIs, all those candidates who accepted seats must report at therespective Institutes during 22-26 July 2016.





  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Sixth round seat allotment JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Fifth round seat allotment Second Round Seat Allotment Result: CSAB- NEUT 2014 CSAB 2014 Round 2 Allotment of Seat Result

----------

